# Is AGM-type Battery Compatible With 2000 E46



## Grant (Feb 18, 2002)

Greetings, all.

My 2000 e46 sedan's Duralast 49-DL gave out after a number of years and when it came time to bring it to AutoZone for a replacement, I was told that the 49-DL was out of production. What AutoZone did do was replace my depleted 49-DL with a H8-AGM WITHOUT any additional charge, just a straight even exchange. Wow!

My question...is an AGM a direct replacement? I've read that on newer BMW's switching from a regular lead-acid to AGM requires registering/re-programming the "charge profile" because the AGM-type battery charges differently.

If the H8-AGM is not an appropriate battery for my 2000 E46, what AutoZone Duralast battery will work as a repalcement for the 49-DL? The H8-DLG?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

AGM will not be a problem with your E46. I've been using Deka's "Exact Fit" 9AGM49 AGM battery for a couple of years in my E46 with no issues.


----------



## urotech (Apr 2, 2009)

Agreed. Had a used agm out of an e60 that was not working well with the high current draw anymore. Installed in my e39, several years later still cranking!


----------



## badvlvo (Mar 26, 2009)

I was running an XS Power in mine for a couple years, it will work just fine.


----------

